# How much oil do i pur in into v6 2.8L Passat 2003?



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

How much oil do i pur in into v6 2.8L Passat 2003? I do not have the manual


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

you should have just made one thread, although you would have your answers already if you just did a simple little search of the interwebz.. easy peezy lemon squeezy :facepalm:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?search_type=1

www.google.com


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You'd be amazed at the amount of stuff you can find on Google.



> The 2.8L V6 runs extremely hot and anything other than a high quality synthetic will not withstand the high heat. My parents have a 2002 Passat V6 and that engine absolutely destroyed Amsoil's 10W-40 in 10,000Km. The oil oxidized heavily and sheared out of grade, and I have a UOA to prove it. The only oil which fared well in that engine is Redline which is mainly a Group V synthetic which can take the abuse. Initially I used Redline 5W-30 but it burned off too fast, so I switched to Redline 5W-40 and the oil consumption slowed down dramatically.
> 
> To make a long story short, do NOT run anything other than a full synthetic in that engine, and a 40 weight synthetic is preferred.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?6-Passat-(B5)

More specifically;

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4251643-The-Official-Passat-(B5)-Forum-FAQ

Even more specifically;

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2237991


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

i'm sure it can't be too different from my car's 3.2L VR6.i just changed my oil last night.it took just over 4 US Quarts(closer to 4.5 quarts)
just dump in 4 (take 5 to let the oil drain into the pan)then slowly add in enough to bring the level up on the oil dipstick.easy:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Here we go;



jwbekens said:


> Andrew,
> Just like the 3.2 VR6, the 12V 2.8 takes 5.8 quarts. See below:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1749962
> 
> ...


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

12 gallons. 

/thread.


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

whit_ said:


> you should have just made one thread, although you would have your answers already if you just did a simple little search of the interwebz.. easy peezy lemon squeezy :facepalm:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?search_type=1
> 
> www.google.com



I do use the SEARCH box in my browser. Yet sometimes i would like to pick on your useless brains to see if ANYONE still uses it and knows the answer. GOOGLE LIES TOO TRUST ME. There is plenty of useless garbage out there that you have to sift through to get to what you are looking for. It is done on purpose to confuse people  

Thanks for your answer Mr. GOOGLE :wave:


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

HolyRollie said:


> 12 gallons.
> 
> /thread.



What a Asswipe U R :beer:

May FLEES OF A 100 CAMELS INVADE YOUR ARMPITS AND CROTCH eace:


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

gruppe-b said:


> i'm sure it can't be too different from my car's 3.2L VR6.i just changed my oil last night.it took just over 4 US Quarts(closer to 4.5 quarts)
> just dump in 4 (take 5 to let the oil drain into the pan)then slowly add in enough to bring the level up on the oil dipstick.easy:thumbup:



Thank You eace:


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

PSU said:


> You'd be amazed at the amount of stuff you can find on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just purchased last 4quarts of Mobile1 0W-40 and a Bosch filter :facepalm: Now the set of ramps off of eBay and i am ready to do the job myself.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

XzipoX said:


> Just purchased last 4quarts of Mobile1 0W-40 and a Bosch filter :facepalm: Now the set of ramps off of eBay and i am ready to do the job myself.


 ok,you're going to need *more* than 4 quarts for an oil change,you know(?) .i had suggested that _if you didn't know exactly how much oil you needed to put into your engine_ to just throw in 4 quarts to start off,and then add a little more at a time until you saw that it was topped-up correctly. PSU gave you the facts-->you'll need just under 6quarts to do the job right.
your verbal attacks on the other member's comments leads me to conclude that you are simply a 'troll'.good luck with your 4quart oil change.you won't be getting any more free advice around here:bs:


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

XzipoX said:


> I do use the SEARCH box in my browser. Yet sometimes i would like to pick on your useless brains to see if ANYONE still uses it and knows the answer. GOOGLE LIES TOO TRUST ME. There is plenty of useless garbage out there that you have to sift through to get to what you are looking for. It is done on purpose to confuse people
> 
> Thanks for your answer Mr. GOOGLE :wave:


my brains not completely useless....


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

gruppe-b said:


> ok,you're going to need *more* than 4 quarts for an oil change,you know(?) .i had suggested that _if you didn't know exactly how much oil you needed to put into your engine_ to just throw in 4 quarts to start off,and then add a little more at a time until you saw that it was topped-up correctly. PSU gave you the facts-->you'll need just under 6quarts to do the job right.
> your verbal attacks on the other member's comments leads me to conclude that you are simply a 'troll'.good luck with your 4quart oil change.you won't be getting any more free advice around here:bs:



I am not a TROLL! A SHREK perhaps but not a TROLL!!!!

Thank You for being so nice to everyone. Do you live here on this forum? And who are you to to say that i wont get any free advice here?!


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

whit_ said:


> my brains not completely useless....




Perhaps not yours but many out there are just Google robots that use no braincells anymore.

:wave:


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

XzipoX said:


> I am not a TROLL! A SHREK perhaps but not a TROLL!!!!
> 
> Thank You for being so nice to everyone. Do you live here on this forum? And who are you to to say that i wont get any free advice here?!


:bs::bs::bs: BAN XzipoX :bs::bs::bs:


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

gruppe-b said:


> :bs::bs::bs: BAN XzipoX :bs::bs::bs:


What a Noob! 3 years here on VWvortex and thinks he is a HE-MAN or something.

Just do not talk to me anymore please!

Good Day:sly:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Wish they would just ban this guy and be done with it.


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

gruppe-b said:


> :bs::bs::bs: BAN XzipoX :bs::bs::bs:





PSU said:


> Wish they would just ban this guy and be done with it.



Then do not answer my posts! Whats the problem here? Go Google something or something! Why do you linger in my thread here?


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

PSU said:


> Wish they would just ban this guy and be done with it.




Join Date
May 15th, 2004
Posts
28,642
Vehicles
oem+ 

THAT'S 11 posts a day for 7 years !!!!!!! U do not know anything just Googling around for answers.



GO OUTSIDE AND LIVE A LITTLE! But you are scared to do so as there is no GOOGLE out here.

Thank You for everything but you have to go now. Get out of my thread! And do not post any messages here anymore.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Reported.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

to the OP- you asked a question and you got answers.

no need to attack the members who pointed you in the right direction. yes, while the responses may have had a sarcastic tone, they did help you out. 

just relax & enjoy the forums.

thanks


----------

